# Parts needed for 89-90 to 91-94 front end conversion?



## .Whitey. (Apr 26, 2004)

I will be buying a s13 240sx soon and id just like to know which parts i will need to buy to convert an 89-90 front end to the 91-94 front end. Prices would also be great. (please state whether its US or CAN currency).


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

.******. said:


> I will be buying a s13 240sx soon and id just like to know which parts i will need to buy to convert an 89-90 front end to the 91-94 front end. Prices would also be great. (please state whether its US or CAN currency).



1 - Bumper cover
2 - Turn Signals
2 - Side Panels


----------



## .Whitey. (Apr 26, 2004)

Basically im just trying to find out if besides getting the front bumper cover do i need to get new side fenders bumber absorber and front reinforcement aswell? any input would be really appriciated.


----------



## .Whitey. (Apr 26, 2004)

so i do need to get the side panels then eh? cuz from looking at pics of them the 2 different years look the same.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

No, all you need is the front bumper. Or at least to my knowledge. I have had friends simply swap bumpers. And, at a junk yard, i would assume they go for anywhere from $100-$300us..just a guess..

-Alex B.


----------



## .Whitey. (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks , i hope all i need is the cover thatll save me some cash for more mods.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

as Enthalpy said, you need the bumper, the turn signal lights, and the bumper extension piece that goes on the bottom of the fender. but IMO, pignose owns.


----------



## .Whitey. (Apr 26, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> as Enthalpy said, you need the bumper, the turn signal lights, and the bumper extension piece that goes on the bottom of the fender. but IMO, pignose owns.


by "bumper extention piece" do u mean the absorber or reinforcement or both?

Front Bumper Absorber 

Front Bumper Reinforcement


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The 91-94 bumper cover will fit over the 89-90 reinforcement. The energy absorber is specific to the bumper cover. The 89-90 fenders can modified to fit the 91-94 bumper cover also.

Troy


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> and the bumper extension piece that goes on the bottom of the fender.


If you look closer at the front fenders on a 1991-94 240sx, where the fender meets the bumper. There is a plastic piece on the bottom of the fender, under the side marker that makes it stick out to match the bumper lines. Heres some pixes:

See how the 89-90 is round and smooth under the side marker and black line:









While the 91-94 has a little more sticking out under the black line:


----------

